# How to Defog Your BMW's Windows, Fast!



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

The following is from last year, but it's always nice to get your windows fog free fast. Sure, the defroster usually works well, but the video illustrates the 4 steps to defog your windshield twice as fast in the morning and the science behind why it works. Probably good for your BMW, or any car really.

Four easy steps:

1. Crank the heater up to 11
2. Turn the AC on
3. Turn off inside air recirculation, if it's on
4. Crack the windows for a bit

Now the video to explain the science bits:

https://youtu.be/qCmgWiEEZwA


----------



## SunDogBC (Sep 12, 2016)

My '96 Pontiac Sunfire GT turns the AC on automatically when you select Defrost for this very reason.
I do the same manually in my 335i that is 12 years newer with "superior" German engineering.


----------

